# Multibass



## Fiesta_Jack (Oct 17, 2010)

Is there anything intrinsically wrong with using more than one bass in a composed piece? Specifically one lead and one rhythm? 

I play bass, and I've been considering more and more just recording with myself, just to get my songs written. My prog/psychedelic rock project is on hold right now. 

I understand it might not be highly marketable, but does anyone else know any examples of anyone who's done this? I'd like to experiment a bit, and bass is my primary method of musical expression.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Oct 18, 2010)

Nothing wrong, if you can make it work.  Check out Joni Mitchell's song "Hejira" for a good example of a song that does just that.


----------



## The DK (Oct 19, 2010)

if done right it sounds amazing... i say go for it


----------

